
French electricians turning off electricity for government, police, corporations - kiliantics
https://twitter.com/LeeCamp/status/1222312399866220544
======
jmole
the french are great at reminding their leaders that their economy only works
because of the people participating in making it work.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
The've also cut the electricity to unions that they don't agree with. That
doesn't seem so democratic does it.

~~~
kiliantics
If a union sells out to support the kleptocratic government's austerity, at
the expense of the people, is it really that undemocratic to cut their power
off?

~~~
throwaway34241
If you have democratic consensus that group X is corrupt, sold out, etc, and
you pass a law to cut their power off, that's democratic.

If you are some sub-majority of the population, and you go after groups you
don't like unilaterally by illegally taking action against them, that doesn't
seem democratic at all, really.

It could be fair to say they deserve it, I don't know enough about French
politics. But I don't see how that particular type of action could be
described as democratic. Lots of groups claim they are the good guy and/or
represent the will of the majority, but I think it would only be democratic to
substantiate that and take action through elections.

~~~
kiliantics
> If you are some sub-majority of the population, and you go after groups you
> don't like unilaterally by illegally taking action against them

This could describe any of a litany of actions taken by pretty many so-called
democratic governments, who represent an even smaller number of the population
than the unions in question.

The problem is that we have destroyed the meaning in the word "democratic"

------
adultSwim
Solidarity, love to see it

